#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >       -

## Esam

*:*
-               .           .                : 10%      28000       120  .
-               (Lock-Out & Tag-Out Standard)  1/9/1989        2/1/1990
* :*
-      Lock-Out   -     Tag-Out :
                                                  .
 -     Energy Isolation Devices:
            :
      1-              Manually Operated Electrical Circuit Breakers.
       2-             Blind Flanges
3-         
       4-       Disconnect Switches
       5-    Padlocks (     )
-       Energy Resources :
            :
1-                      Electrical Energy
2-                   Mechanical Energy
3-    Hydraulic Energy
4-        Pneumatic Energy
5-     Chemical Energy
6-       Thermal Energy
7-     Gases

 -      Affected Employees
                               (Lockout / Tag out Procedure)
-          Authorized Employee:
                     (Tags)   .
 -        Safety Padlock :
                                        .
    -        Disconnects :
                  .
  -       Residual Pressure :
              (         ).
:
                       :
    1-                       .
    2-                          Stop Buttons.

** 
   3 -                      
        .
   4-                              
                   Off.
    5-                           
            .
**

**



 6-                         

      :
-              Off    .
-           . 
**

**




**

**



 7-           (Tag)            
     (Off)                        
         .
 

 



      8 -     6  7      1 (      )    
                          .
     9-                         
                     (Off)  .
    10-                 . 
   11-                          
                    (1)  .
   12-                         .
13-                           (   )           (On)    /  /     (Tags).
14-                .

 
 
See More:      -

----------

